
The Road to 2M Websocket Connections in Phoenix (2015) - lobo_tuerto
http://www.phoenixframework.org/blog/the-road-to-2-million-websocket-connections
======
ghayes
Comments from last year when this was posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10500488](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10500488)

------
rajeemcariazo
Who is using Phoenix Framework in production?

~~~
iagooar
Me. Feel free to ask me anything.

~~~
babyrainbow
How good is the "dynamic but functional and immutable" nature of the language
good at catching potential bugs?

~~~
ghayes
The immutable nature helps with 1) reasoning locally (you can always
understand exactly what happens in a function by reading the function itself)
and 2) debugging. Additionally, dialyzer provides a very nice (optional)
typing system for erlang / Elixir.

~~~
_asummers
And with the new deprecation in 1.4 of bare words, a disambiguation goes away
where when looking at a function you sometimes had to go "is this a variable
or a function". Now functions with 0 args have parens, always.

I've found the locality of everything in the function that you mentioned helps
IMMENSELY in refactoring. Just give a function a namespace and call it, and
then figure out where it actually belongs later as you figure out your
implementation.

------
kev009
You should be able to do this by just expanding some sysctl limits on FreeBSD
10+.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TneLO5TdW_M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TneLO5TdW_M)

------
zerd
Has there been any progress since then? The blog has been awfully quiet.

~~~
chrismccord
Yes! Phoenix creator here. We need to give the blog some love, but in 2015 we
had a big year. We released the "Programming Phoenix" book for pragprog and
our big "Phoenix Presence" feature, a CRDT backed eventually consistent
process group:

[https://dockyard.com/blog/2016/03/25/what-makes-phoenix-
pres...](https://dockyard.com/blog/2016/03/25/what-makes-phoenix-presence-
special-sneak-peek)

We also have been working on Phoenix 1.3 which I laid out in my ElixirConf
keynote. Ask me anything!

~~~
Ixiaus
What does presence use for its persistence layer? For its gossip protocol? Are
you using plumtree, a fork, or something home rolled? Are you aware of
Christopher's work with Lasp and the delta-CRDTs?

This sounds great and it's very idiomatic to OTP, it's like a web app VM.

------
timhaines
This post is 13 months old btw.

~~~
TylerE
I'm not sure what's up with all the old re-posts lately. It's pretty lame.

~~~
murukesh_s
Is there an option to be able to mark such posts clearly as reposts?. Great
for refreshing the memory and may even useful for new joiners.

~~~
TheAceOfHearts
As I understand it, reposts are fine as long as a reasonable amount of time
passes between submissions. I swear I've seen a few stories that get submitted
almost every year, although I can't remember any off the top of my head.

That's "past" button lets you quickly search for previous discussions.

~~~
zerd
Never seen the "past" button before. Thanks!

